# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  slic 2.1  помогите плзззз

## tenrock

что делать хочу поставить windows 7 у меня samsung r710 имеется slic 2.0 до 2.1 не могу прошить через phoenix tool тоже никак там нет модели samsung a через samsung bios extractor хрень какаята непонять помогит pls

и ещё запускаю phoenix tools открываю original bios file выдаёт вот такое
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

